# Retarded but Cute...and for ALL of you!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You are NIIIIICE


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

awww.....and you know what, Miss Brilliant-Tries-To-Be-Superior and jaded and is very very hard on herself? You're really, really nice, too.

:lol: 
Love,
J


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i can't believe that actually made me smile


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

aWWwwwWWWW it is funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

My ass is hairy and kind of cute. Can I post a picture of it since it's cute? I think everyone would get a nice giggle from it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i tripple dog dare you. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

wow thats impressive. those chewbaccabuns outrival mine for sure.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.freak/ ... ml?&pic=15


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

HOW???????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

WHY??????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

AM I GETTING TURNED ON BY THAT ONE PICTURE(I THINK YOU KNOW WHICH ONE I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

If my eyes do not betray me, is that not SC after night of lust with his favourite toy? When will he ever learn not to buy fake velcro vaginal attachments ?

Someone, quick, call the Fire Brigade and bring me a bottle of lube !! Looks like he's been stuck there for hours....

:twisted:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

eeeewwwwww.....thats bl**dy gross :?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i feel the need to buy some immac and lay in a bath full of the stuff


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

dreamcatcher said:


> eeeewwwwww.....thats bl**dy gross :?


hey now.. i find what you say highly offensive!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

my dad is almost that hairy. lucky for me, he married a woman from a family where the men are mostly hairless, so all I have to show for is an average hairy chest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I gurantee all of you that I have the hairiest ass here. Robbie can attest to that. I mooned him just to prove that I was right. I nearly blinded him. I was called "the ape" during high school. My arms and legs were always hairier than everyone else's. My chest was hairy, but I have decided to shave it. It's kind of annoying though, because I have to shave it every other day. It's kind of embarassing to go to the beach, take your shirt off and then have everyone looking at you like you are a gorilla from the san diego zoo(very nice zoo btw.) Ok, I am rambling. I think i'll go order a pizza.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

OK, enough with your hairy ass, Pure Narcotic. We believe you. I bet I have the best mustache on this board though.

I can't believe you shave your chest. Doesn't that look stupid with hairy legs and arms or do you trim those from time to time? I hate shaving my face every two days. My facial hair around the mustache and goatee area is so thick I have to shave twice every time. I wouldn't want to shave anything every day.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

gav is as bald as a newborn kangaroo. im as bald as this guy...










i need money so i can get lazered.


----------

